# Schneider Quartet - Haydn Set



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I just discovered that a Haydn String Quartet box set of 15 CDs by the Schneider Quartet was recently
released. Have read a number of RAVE reviews. These quartets were recorded in monaural in the 50's.
Many consider them the best recordings of Haydn String Quartets ever done.

Am seriously considering purchasing this box set even though I already have a large collection of Haydn
String Quartet recordings. Wonder if anyone here has heard the Schneider Quartet's versions, and has any opinions to share?


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

oh schneider they are so lovely...!

one must forget sound expectations and the current top-rated boxed sets....


embrace the superiority of schneider......


i rate them below the finest which is festetics quartet's set.... still fantastic!


----------

